# Unreal Tournament 2004



## neon7 (Jan 1, 2006)

I am trying to load Unreal Tournament on My G4 powermac, I have the lastest version of Safari and the required system hardware but after i enter the serial number the mac then says "The Application Unreal Tournament 2004 Setup quit unexpectedly". This  is really annoying and have tried this on 3 of my G4 macs all giving me the same Unexpected quit problem.  has anyone any suggestions what i should do??? Many Thanks!


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 1, 2006)

download *ALL* the updates.



			
				MacSoft said:
			
		

> *Installer unexpectedly quits after entering the CD key.*
> 
> Download and use the updated installer below. NOTE: You only need this installer update if you are having the problem described above.
> 
> http://www.macsoftgames.com/products/ut2k4/support/UT2004-mac-updated-installer.tar.bz2



and search the forums in the future. this topic has been covered at least twice before::love:: ::angel::


----------



## neon7 (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey thanks for that, i done just that an now it works fine! Thanks a million!


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 2, 2006)

sure thing ^_^


----------

